# 12' HYSIDE! $2895



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm wondering when this boat (18" tubes) would be preferrable to the standard 144 SBU (19" tubes). 

I'm guessing it would present less to the wind when lightly loaded (e.g. solo day trip). I'm guessing the 18" tubes would be fine for rowing day trips with a couple of passangers, or paddle crew up to what, maybe 4 plus captain? maybe only 3 plus captain? Probably okay for multi-day solo if not hauling a lot of gear. The 19" version would be more versatile, so it would depend on the need for that additional versatility.
These are the ramblings of a novice (am I close?).
Any thoughts on this from the manufacturer's rep or others here with more experience?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*18" vs 19"*



johnovice said:


> I'm wondering when this boat (18" tubes) would be preferrable to the standard 144 SBU (19" tubes).
> 
> I'm guessing it would present less to the wind when lightly loaded (e.g. solo day trip). I'm guessing the 18" tubes would be fine for rowing day trips with a couple of passangers, or paddle crew up to what, maybe 4 plus captain? maybe only 3 plus captain? Probably okay for multi-day solo if not hauling a lot of gear. The 19" version would be more versatile, so it would depend on the need for that additional versatility.
> These are the ramblings of a novice (am I close?).
> Any thoughts on this from the manufacturer's rep or others here with more experience?


Hey johnovice,

You can expect to get 4 and a guide in that size boat. As the size of the average person grew over the years, we felt the need to increase the tube diameter .
Yes, if it's used only as an oar boat or just a few passengers, you could get by with smaller tubes.


----------

